# Trek VRX 500 FREERIDER Rahmen mit FOX Vanilla



## 520exc-racing (19. Juni 2003)

Trek VRX 500, leichter Tourenfreerider, super Fahrwerk (BIKE Tip)

Sitzwinkel 70 Grad
Lenkwinkel 70 Grad
Rahmenmaterial 6061 T6 Alu in Größe S
Aluminium Kastenschwinge
Federweg hinten 85-108 mm
Fox Vanilla R Dämpfer
Kurbeln ICON Tork
Shimano Innenlager
3-fach verstellbare Geometrie
Theoretische Oberrohrlänge 545 mm (Mitte bis Mitte)
Steuerkopflänge 140 mm
Hinten hydr. HAYES MAG Bremszange
ohne Sattel, Stütze, Steuersatz etc. (wobei ggf das ein oder andere Teil doch möglich ist)

Die Federung der Hinterradschwinge basiert auf dem Prinzip eines abgestützten Eingelenkers. Ähnlicher Aufbau wie bei einem 4-Gelenker

Ausschnitt aus dem BIKE-Test:

"TREKS Generation aktiver Eingelenker ist der Hit. Der Hinterbau arbeitet genial gut und läßt sich mit variabler Dämpferanlenkung an verschiedene Fahrstile anpassen."
"...auch die ausgewogene Kennlinie des Eingelenkers, die Trek durch die separate Anlenkung des Federbeins erreicht. Von Antriebseinflüssen war aber auch im kleinen Kettenblatt kaum etwas zu spüren. Grund für das leichte Wippen ist eher die softe Abstimmung."



Trek VRX 500 FREERIDER Rahmen mit FOX Vanilla  


Tom


----------



## salimthecat (20. Juni 2003)

... nicht schlecht, nur Schade... viel zu klein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

